# For Marion (Mazzapoo)



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Molly trying to chew her little walking branch...it's one of those "my dog is cute/ugly" all at the same time! She has her psycho moments I'm sure the Littlest Hobo had these moments too I try to only post pics of her when she looks "normal" ha! Maybe this is the doggy laughing out loud look??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Molly has beautiful teeth too!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks we use arm & hammer chicken flavor I think she eats more of it than actually gets on her teeth


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We use lamb flavour. We keep it in the bathroom now and I just know that one of us is going to accidentally use it in the dark one of these days. I just hope it is not me!  On the other hand I love lamb chops!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We use lamb flavour. We keep it in the bathroom now and I just know that one of us is going to accidentally use it in the dark one of these days. I just hope it is not me!  On the other hand I love lamb chops!


Too funny I keep it under the cupboard cause if that ever happened I would puke for sure Too funny!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sometimes Molly has no class at all She could care less if she looks like a little freak


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly is simply just ace! 
I love her, she is always definitely cute - never ugly! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! They have amazing teeth these poos, Molly could never look psycho. Just taken this one.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poppy is adorable she looks like a little ball of cuteness I just want to squish her!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are both adorable! Mine are cutest when they are asleep. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They are both adorable! Mine are cutest when they are asleep.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jake & willow have the best life! Just sleeping on the table when they feel like it - they are so lucky as there is no "no go zones" for them in their house! It's very good of jake and willow to let you lodge there!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake would rather be in my lap but I can't get anything done when I'm holding him all the time. I suppose I spoil them too much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They are both adorable! Mine are cutest when they are asleep.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Molly would have a field day at your house too many rules here But at least she has her comfy couch. She is so good she never tries to get on the furniture or chews up any shoes or anything I'm amazed I guess she knows the rules really well. If her toy lands by a shoe she goes to get it very gingerly it's so cute


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake would rather be in my lap but I can't get anything done when I'm holding him all the time. I suppose I spoil them too much.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is nothing wrong with been a true dog lover! especially if that dog is jake & willow xx
They are truly part of your family which is lovely.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly would have a field day at your house too many rules here But at least she has her comfy couch. She is so good she never tries to get on the furniture or chews up any shoes or anything I'm amazed I guess she knows the rules really well. If her toy lands by a shoe she goes to get it very gingerly it's so cute


We have a few rules and only one gets broken. No barking, no biting, no chewing other than toys and no potty in the house. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We have a few rules and only one gets broken. No barking, no biting, no chewing other than toys and no potty in the house.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We have the no barking rule but Molly doesn't get it She barks for no reason sometimes and nothing will make her stop wanted to get some pet corrector today and forgot


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> We have the no barking rule but Molly doesn't get it She barks for no reason sometimes and nothing will make her stop wanted to get some pet corrector today and forgot


I tried the corrector spray - it did stop them in their tracks the first couple of times I used it - but i ran out of it in a week and it doesn't seem to have the desired affect any more 
Maybe I need to buy a louder one?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I tried the corrector spray - it did stop them in their tracks the first couple of times I used it - but i ran out of it in a week and it doesn't seem to have the desired affect any more
> Maybe I need to buy a louder one?


Oh no someone mentioned a whistle maybe that would work better?? Not sure how to deal with this. She was never really bad but lately it's a bit much and it makes me feel angry


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't tried the whistle to stop them, as I use the whistle for a come command on the fields.
Donna - are you aware your last two posts on this thread have no words??
What's up? Cat got your tongue???? 
Or is jake on your lap?? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I haven't tried the whistle to stop them, as I use the whistle for a come command on the fields.
> Donna - are you aware your last two posts on this thread have no words??
> What's up? Cat got your tongue????
> Or is jake on your lap?? X


I noticed the Donna posts too nothing...........maybe Willow was behind it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I noticed the Donna posts too nothing...........maybe Willow was behind it


Yes very strange - I think a wordless post was on another thread as well, what happening Donna?? Spooky..... Halloween is over


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Yes very strange - I think a wordless post was on another thread as well, what happening Donna?? Spooky..... Halloween is over


What is yellow dog's location


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> What is yellow dog's location


OMG....... Unknown!! 
Yellow dog number 2 - is in the same chewed up, almost none existent sate as yellow dog number 1, he now compromises of only 2 front legs, no feet, half a body & a head with no nose! 
Hahaha
The curse of yellow doggy lives on.........


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Snort snigger! Tracey, those sprays have 50 in a tin, I'm just imagining you going through that in a week and it's creasing me up  I think yellow doggy has been sniffing it xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Snort snigger! Tracey, those sprays have 50 in a tin, I'm just imagining you going through that in a week and it's creasing me up  I think yellow doggy has been sniffing it xx


Too funny they must of been really bad


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha - what can I say - i had an intense training schedule!
It was only a small can - but boy they get cold when you spray them.
Anyway - unfortunately I am unable to recommend them, as my two ignored it after the first coupe if sprays!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I reckon Tracey uses it to control her OH and Billy too 
Was that a Jake posting then without Donna realising x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry everyone my phone went crazy and was stuck in a loop. Willow and Jake slept most of the day after their 3 mile on leash, in heal walk. I think the mental drain was killer for them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I reckon Tracey uses it to control her OH and Billy too
> Was that a Jake posting then without Donna realising x


Noooo!....... I use a big wooden bat for those two!!


----------

